# 6 month old high tech 120 gal



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

Your tank is very pretty. Do you have any concerns about the jacks up rooting the plants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfranco (Mar 24, 2016)

I do when I put in new small plants. Once they take root there are no more problems so I use small weights when they are small. I think what has helped me is to plant very heavily so the fishes aggression are spread out over many different plants and not just one. Also by using the high tech approach, the plants grow so fast that they dont suffer if a leaf or two is eaten or destroyed.


----------



## PondLinerRepair (Aug 16, 2016)

How beautifully you have arranged all plants in your tank, it's really looks amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------

